# turquoise severum



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ron... i know youll read this, you told me before the latin name of this fish, and then you told me a couple of them that are commonly confused with this fish. can you repeat that ? i couldnt find that old post.. ALSO what do you think would be the minimun size tank to keep a discus in? how large do they get?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Heros efasciatus is commonly called turquoise severum. The other members of the genus are H. appendiculatus and H. severus. The common green or gold severum that you see in pet shops are likely H. appendiculatus or a mix of app. and efasciatus. If you ask a pet shop owner the scientific name of the green or golds, they will likely tell you it's H. severus. Actually a lot of web sites and books will tell you that. But it is totally wrong. The H. severus is a mouthbrooding species that is rarely seen in pet shops. It can be had, but it's not common. 
Hope that helps. BTW, severums, of any kind are great fish if you have a 55 gal. or larger tank.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh, yeah.... Discus. I've seen pairs kept in as little as 40 gal. tanks, but to develop a pair from a group would take at least a 55, larger would be better. Discus get... maybe 8" diameter. I'm not sure.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

oh i thought they stayed smaller. like 5 or 6 inches, so one in a 20 gal isnt going to happen, thanks for the quick response.


----------

